# what is this?



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 2, 2018)

Described as gratrixianum 'like'...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=ms.c.eJw9yNsJACEMBMCOjuwjbOy~%3BMUE553OQ1VxUwrIxH24QJ~_QXvKE~%3BDE1QgxeuVuLe1GYRCg~-~-.bps.a.1795292090537780.1073741847.896672187066446&type=1


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2018)

unusual spots


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 3, 2018)

Staminode and inner pouch looks a different color as well.


----------



## Herbert (Jun 3, 2018)

gratrixianum x charlesworthii ?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2018)

hybrid.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 5, 2018)

NYEric said:


> hybrid.



seems a new specie from Laos...
already exists photos of plants sold on the street ...hundreads...quite stable shape and overall morphology...
Plant is also big...much bigger than the " possible parents" of a man made/natural hybrid...


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope it becomes available in the States.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2018)

Unusual, and it does look big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UweM (Jun 6, 2018)

...it's a new species from Laos: Paphiopedilum papilio-laoticus 

http://www.vdof.de/descriptions.htm


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 6, 2018)

UweM said:


> ...it's a new species from Laos: Paphiopedilum papilio-laoticus
> 
> http://www.vdof.de/descriptions.htm



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 8, 2018)

Amazing.

I sure hope this doesn't get obliterated from the wild as so many new species have


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2018)

of course it will.........................sadly


----------



## paphsandpleuros (Jun 12, 2018)

Is there any information available yet regarding the habitat or cultural requirements of this new species? I have not been able to find anything yet so far.

I was actually offered this species by a vendor (never had even heard of it before). I declined, nevertheless, some information about this would be interesting.

If only it could be made legally available in quantity, to prevent it from being poached to extinction in its habitat. I doubt that will happen.


----------



## UweM (Jun 13, 2018)

paphsandpleuros said:


> If only it could be made legally available in quantity, to prevent it from being poached to extinction in its habitat. I doubt that will happen.



You can dream a little bit. Ever heard of CITES?


----------

